# humping



## dhanks (Apr 9, 2012)

Have read a bit about humping but am still confused as to how to interpret my girl's behavior. Cici will now hump me every night when I get into bed( she is there already). Never at any other time or with her brother. He will then hump her at the same time. It's really quite bizzarre. She is definitely more aggresive about it when he is there also. 

Any interpretation, senior members?

I am also wondering about their precious habit of burrying special things with their snout. Our male will " burry" me with the covers at night. Do you kids do this too?

Such a fascinating breed!

Thanks,
deb


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dhanks said:


> Have read a bit about humping but am still confused as to how to interpret my girl's behavior. Cici will now hump me every night when I get into bed( she is there already). Never at any other time or with her brother. He will then hump her at the same time. It's really quite bizzarre. She is definitely more aggresive about it when he is there also.
> 
> Any interpretation, senior members?
> 
> ...


Many dogs, male and female, will hump if they get over-excited. Not sure why getting into bed causes such excitement, but this is the ONLY time Kodi will try to hump (people) too.I don't care if dogs hump each other in play (as long as they are both OK with it) but I do NOT like dogs humping people. So I stop it. I firmly move him off me, and tell him to down. One he's paying attention to me again, I tell him he's a good boy, stroke him a little, and he usually curls up and goes to sleep. Often he'll want to get on top of me again, but then it's just for snuggles&#8230; no humping.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody humps when we go to bed too. He likes to go to town on my pillow. This wouldn't be so bad except, of course, it's right next to my head. He also thinks it's great to lay his head on my shoulder while he molests my pillow. He knows I don't like it, but we go through it every night. I don't know why he can't just take a toy and molest it at the end of the bed and leave me out of it. Silly dog.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo is permitted to hump his toy bear but no dogs and no people - ever! I am very consistent about stopping this behavior.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

misstray said:


> Brody humps when we go to bed too. He likes to go to town on my pillow. This wouldn't be so bad except, of course, it's right next to my head. He also thinks it's great to lay his head on my shoulder while he molests my pillow. He knows I don't like it, but we go through it every night. I don't know why he can't just take a toy and molest it at the end of the bed and leave me out of it. Silly dog.


Oh you had me in stitches then with the images bouncing around in my head


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

quite normal , and only as inappropriate as what you deem it to be. Quite often triggered by the same set of circumstances.


----------



## dhanks (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much. I feel better that others of you have had the same experience. Love the image of Brody! Too funny. Will limit the action a bit now.
But do yours do the cute burying behavior with their nose? 
BTW, we were big dog folks before, specifically enamored with Berners, but now could not exist w/o our Havanese!!!
Thanks again.
Deb,Cici andMurphy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dhanks said:


> Thanks so much. I feel better that others of you have had the same experience. Love the image of Brody! Too funny. Will limit the action a bit now.
> But do yours do the cute burying behavior with their nose?
> BTW, we were big dog folks before, specifically enamored with Berners, but now could not exist w/o our Havanese!!!
> Thanks again.
> b,Cici andMurphy


Molly digs under the blankets with her nose. too. Gee you like both ends of the size spectrum lol . Love Bernese too, if I was to get a big dog ,it would be one of them.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

humping is about dominating and claiming property. and it can easily become an obsessive behavior. Personally, I always discourage it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dhanks said:


> Thanks so much. I feel better that others of you have had the same experience. Love the image of Brody! Too funny. Will limit the action a bit now.
> But do yours do the cute burying behavior with their nose?
> BTW, we were big dog folks before, specifically enamored with Berners, but now could not exist w/o our Havanese!!!
> Thanks again.
> Deb,Cici andMurphy


Kodi "digs" with his paws, but I haven't noticed him doing the nose thing you mention.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> humping is about dominating and claiming property. and it can easily become an obsessive behavior. Personally, I always discourage it.


That's not what i see. I see it as a overexcitement, and i don't think there is any science to support it being dominace behavior. Kodi is DEFINITELY not trying to dominate me or claim the bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> humping is about dominating and claiming property. and it can easily become an obsessive behavior. Personally, I always discourage it.


That's not what i see. I see it as a overexcitement, and i don't think there is any science to support it being dominace behavior. Kodi is DEFINITELY not trying to dominate me or claim the bed.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> That's not what i see. I see it as a overexcitement, and i don't think there is any science to support it being dominace behavior. Kodi is DEFINITELY not trying to dominate me or claim the bed.


I agree with Karen that humping tends to occur from over excitement or even stress release. Leo is most likely to hump his bear after a long grooming session, a vigorous play session with the other dogs or if he has had to stay in his expen for an especially long while (which sometimes happens if something I'm working on has a deadline).


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Brody thinks it feels good. He does it when he's excited and for some reason bedtime is always super exciting for him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Karen Collins said:


> humping is about dominating and claiming property. and it can easily become an obsessive behavior. Personally, I always discourage it.


 yeah Karen , it can be a dominance display ,but in the vast majority of cases not. here's some info , but Jean Donaldsons explanation is best, but a little long.

humping Michael Baugh and Dr. Lore Haug http://www.michaelbaugh.com/2011/11/06/the-truth-about-humping/
MOUNTING Marc Beckoff http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/animal-emotions/201209/why-dogs-hump 
mounting Julie Hecht http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/animal-emotions/201209/why-dogs-hump


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

My comment wasn't based on studies or research other than my own. I've always had at least 2 or 3 dogs and humping in my house is always about dominating and claiming property between the dogs, as they mount each other in pecking order. More of a pack behavior I'm sure. I should clarify by dominating I don't mean aggression, but simply alpha, leader of the pack.

I'll read the articles though for more insight. No need to google articles with you Dave.  Thanks for taking out the leg work.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

tippi humps me when we get in bed too, and no other time. but when we get in bed i read, and we play a game where i move my leg around under the covers and she tries to catch it from the top. so i always figured that the humping was her own little victory dance!

it doesn't really bother me since i've never seen her do it to anyone else, and she only does it to me when we play the leg game.


----------

